# West Bay Report - 02/11/17



## Tiki Bay Fishing (Dec 8, 2016)

Drifted West Bay Saturday and found a good bite in about 5' to 7' of water over shell and mud. Full moon, low barometric pressure and outgoing tide came together for a grand slam. Even though the wind picked up about 10:00 a.m. the bite continued until after 11:00 a.m.

Two of us caught numerous sand trout, 3 or 4 slot speck trout, 3 slot redfish and 2 flounder. Released them to grow bigger. It was a fun day!!


----------

